# 2003 altima 3.5Se



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

All I can tell you guys is to get one. I have just purchased a Silver outside charcoal leather inside 03 altima that kicks ass. It has everything except tractions control.. I never knew what a drive by wire accelerator pedal was until now., I almost am caught by surprise every time i put my foot down. Needless to say I always use cruise control to stop my self from gettin a ticket... Then On top of all that i have an automatic that just got me 397 miles to the tank and I filled up just under 1/4....that is awsome....I have the intake on order and will have the mossy exhaust here too soon, Cant wait to figure it all out....
Thanks Nissan!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

altimas are alright, new models can be very impressive, my sister has one, very nice, looks like it weighs a ton though, but it can surely haul that ass.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Nice car, sounds like a heck of a ride, can't wait to see some pics of it...


----------

